# NHS free on fiance visa?



## waysey (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi, I know all about the surcharge for the nhs before we apply for The spouse visa .... But how does using the NHS while on the fiancé visa work? Do we need to arrange private health insurance until we get FLR or can the NHS be Used freely on a fiancé visa?


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

waysey said:


> Hi, I know all about the surcharge for the nhs before we apply for The spouse visa .... But how does using the NHS while on the fiancé visa work? Do we need to arrange private health insurance until we get FLR or can the NHS be Used freely on a fiancé visa?


The info I turned up when I was living here on my fiance visa seemed to dictate that you're not entitled to NHS until you switch to a spousal visa. 
But wait for a mod to come around and answer, just to be certain.


----------



## waysey (Mar 5, 2015)

Ohhh ... So did you get private insurance?


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

waysey said:


> Ohhh ... So did you get private insurance?


No, I didn't bother. Seemed like a waste of money, especially since many private clinics here aren't very good.
They won't refuse you in emergency situations, so it didn't seem worth it.


----------



## waysey (Mar 5, 2015)

I really now wish that we had just gotten married in city hall and applied directly for the spousal visa. This fiancé visa just seems to be extra expense for no particular reason.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

waysey said:


> I really now wish that we had just gotten married in city hall and applied directly for the spousal visa. This fiancé visa just seems to be extra expense for no particular reason.


I wish I'd done the same, in hindsight.
But at least you get to be with the person you love in the end!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

hightensionwire said:


> No, I didn't bother. Seemed like a waste of money, especially since many private clinics here aren't very good.
> They won't refuse you in emergency situations, so it didn't seem worth it.


The NHS fee probably didn't exist when you applied for your visa, as it was only introduced on 6/4/2015, you were taking a gamble! By not having any type of health insurance.
If you had a accident or sudden illness, yes, the NHS would have treated you, however you would have been given a bill to pay, which in some instances could have been pretty hefty. You were just very lucky you didn't need the NHS at the time.


----------



## waysey (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah I guess. And my biggest fear was that the visa would be denied and I would be married to someone I could never live with. At least this way I know it's all gonny be fine when apply for FLR 😊


----------



## waysey (Mar 5, 2015)

fergie said:


> The NHS fee probably didn't exist when you applied for your visa, as it was only introduced on 6/4/2015, you were taking a gamble! By not having any type of health insurance. If you had a accident or sudden illness, yes, the NHS would have treated you, however you would have been given a bill to pay, which in some instances could have been pretty hefty. You were just very lucky you didn't need the NHS at the time.


So do you suggest something like travel insurance for healthcare until we get FLR


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

fergie said:


> The NHS fee probably didn't exist when you applied for your visa, as it was only introduced on 6/4/2015, you were taking a gamble! By not having any type of health insurance.
> If you had a accident or sudden illness, yes, the NHS would have treated you, however you would have been given a bill to pay, which in some instances could have been pretty hefty. You were just very lucky you didn't need the NHS at the time.


I'm American, I've spent most of my life without medical insurance. Haha.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

waysey said:


> Yeah I guess. And my biggest fear was that the visa would be denied and I would be married to someone I could never live with. At least this way I know it's all gonny be fine when apply for FLR 😊


It makes the FLR processing go a lot more quickly, as well. I did same day processing when I went from fiance to spousal and I was in and out before the people that were already in the waiting room when I entered.


----------



## waysey (Mar 5, 2015)

My other half is American without health insurance also lol, any policy will be for my peace of mind. He would happily continue to do without for a few months. It's just a different way of thinking I guess.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

waysey said:


> My other half is American without health insurance also lol, any policy will be for my peace of mind. He would happily continue to do without for a few months. It's just a different way of thinking I guess.


Very different mindset! 
In America I've paid like $1500 just to take an ambulance ride for a mile. I've definitely paid enough money in hospital fees to cover all of the visa fees I'll ever have to pay. My birth control cost $100 a month, my allergy medicine (I'm allergic to grass and trees, so I absolutely need it) cost $50 a month, and my inhalers were something like $75 or $100. So the fees here are pretty minimal to Americans. We're used to it. Haha.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

hightensionwire said:


> I'm American, I've spent most of my life without medical insurance. Haha.


...... probably does not mean you never received medical treatment though. Most uninsured in the US still manage to get treatment - every one else pays for it.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

hightensionwire said:


> No, I didn't bother. Seemed like a waste of money, especially since many private clinics here aren't very good.
> They won't refuse you in emergency situations, so it didn't seem worth it.


You're just the type of person that is the reason the additional NHS costs have been brought if for.

Take a chance by not having travel insurance to cover you and feel entitled to use the NHS should an emergency arise. Let the British tax payer fund the cost - suckers!

Why pay for health insurance when others will do it for you?


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Crawford, you make a valid point. Just wait until after 7th May there are going to be shocks for those who have enjoyed a 'free' service. There will be additional surcharges, super-charges and charges by any name appropriate to find funds for the ailing NHS.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

fergie said:


> If you had a accident or sudden illness, yes, the NHS would have treated you, however you would have been given a bill to pay, which in some instances could have been pretty hefty. You were just very lucky you didn't need the NHS at the time.


Not exactly true. NHS treatment received in A&E is free to anyone including visitors/those otherwise not registered with the NHS.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

nyclon said:


> Not exactly true. NHS treatment received in A&E is free to anyone including visitors/those otherwise not registered with the NHS.


Only initial emergency treatment will be free in A&E. However, if the 'patient' has to be admitted to an NHS hospital, then they will have to pay for 150% of the treatment costs themselves, unless their home countries have some kind of reciprocal health care arrangements with UK, or they have some private health insurance policy to cover such instances, and it is valid.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

Crawford said:


> You're just the type of person that is the reason the additional NHS costs have been brought if for.
> 
> Take a chance by not having travel insurance to cover you and feel entitled to use the NHS should an emergency arise. Let the British tax payer fund the cost - suckers!
> 
> Why pay for health insurance when others will do it for you?


That's quite a judgment to pass on me, considering I haven't actually seen a doctor once since I've been here.
I hate doctors, free or not, I don't make a habit of seeing them.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

hightensionwire said:


> That's quite a judgment to pass on me, considering I haven't actually seen a doctor once since I've been here.
> I hate doctors, free or not, I don't make a habit of seeing them.


Not a judgement at all. Your quote of yesterday said it all:

_They won't refuse you in emergency situations, so it didn't seem worth it.
_

..... meaning why bother with travel/medical insurance when I can, if needed, get if for free.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NHS services to require a passport to stop migrants and tourists abusing it | Daily Mail Online

They may treat you if you are brought in as an emergency, but they will require more should you need treatment thereonafter

Jo xxx


----------

